# Recruting Medical - Ear Surgery



## Playa69 (19 Nov 2004)

As my first post and being new to this forum, i would like to introduce myself. My name is Kevin and yes +unfortunately+ I'm still a civilian  :-[ 19 years old; 19 years of my life i loved the army and this country they serve in. Parents disliked my intuition in having an army career as a soldier. I now have put my foot down and i decided I'm in charge of my life, not by my family traditions (they want me to be someone I'm not because my family does it) worst thing i can do. As soon as i have things cleared up in my life I'm ready pursue my dream. I workout religiously for the past 5 years and I'm in great physical condition: 5'11 172lbs lean muscle mass -- I'm so proud   i used to be a fat a** during my childhood: what do you expect...watching GI-JOE and eating icecream  :threat: !  Ive been reading for over a month's time as a guest and learned much with you guys. I greatly appreciate the time you guys spend to help others. With this said, i have a specific question that i cannot find anywhere on this forum. I'll try to make it informative too  ;D

I have a hereditary condition called Otosclerosis, it refers to a growth of bone in the ear that develops around the stapes, fixing it in place so that it will not vibrate properly. This fixation stops some of the sound vibrations from reaching the inner ear fluids, causing therefore hearing loss. For those that do not know what the stapes are, it is the third of the three little hearing bones in the middle ear that transmit sound vibrations from the eardrum to the inner ear fluid so that we can hear. We hear when sound vibrations set the EARDRUM in motion. The eardrum, in turn, causes the third middle ear bone, the STAPES, to vibrate. The stapes sets the inner ear fluids in motion which excites the hearing nerve to carry the sound on to the brain. It is by this mechanism that we hear. 

Now, the conductive type of hearing loss caused by otosclerosis is usually correctable by surgery called stapedectomy (which i have gone through 1 year ago -- right ear stapes successfully). Stapedectomy is an operation to remove the fixed stapes and to replace it with a prosthesis. This allows sound vibrations to be transmitted properly to the inner ear fluids for hearing. Actually i wasn't even close to being deaf,   .my problem mostly lies in the fact whenever i would talk, chew, anything that may cause 'internal vibrations', i would not be able to hear others quite well. It's like i was caved in myself, and any external noises would be very difficult to hear. But other than that, i would hear well when there was no 'internal' noise. ex. The worst scenario: your at the theaters catching a flick; eating popcorn while the movie's playing and not being able to hear the joke, everyone laughs, you sit there trying to figure out what she/he said. So i had to stop eating anything during the movie (actually a good thing)  . Anyway, i got sick and tired of it and decided to do something about it. Got in contact with Dr. Jerry Halik in Markham, Ontario (does more than half of all of the stapedectomy surgery's in Ontario) and everything went smoothly. I have no problems with my ear now! 

I guess now i can get to my question. Knowing i have done this surgery, (successfully with no side effects) would it restrict me to some trades, or worse medically rejected during recruitment? I would like to go to the infantry if thats of importance. Most of you probably might say, " ask your recruiter", but right now I'm not in Canada because of family business; tried emailing recruiters--no response. I will be back in 2 weeks. I'm basically looking for an army medic to give me some info on this, if possible. Its been bothering me for so long now. The sooner I'm informed, the sooner i can prepare myself! Any comments, opinions are most welcomed!

Thanks, you guys are the greatest. Hope ill be one of you guys wearing the green one day.

Peace and respect to all those that have served, and is, serving this wonderful country


----------



## SubtlyAgressive (1 Sep 2021)

Wow, 17 years and no response.
Well I would also like to know, as I have this same issue.  Otosclerosis.  I consulted with a surgeon who says I may need a Stapes Prosthesis.  Is Stapes Prosthesis allowed?  I also want join as an Infantry Soldier.


----------



## sarahsmom (9 Sep 2021)

Only the RMO will be able to answer that question. Apply, and go through the medical exam. If you pass the exam with the minimum hearing required (H2 I believe?) then the RMO will review the potential impact of your prosthesis on your service. Note: your hearing is examined without any hearing aids in use.


----------

